# Looking for new TV



## mak (Nov 16, 2005)

I am looking at 2 Panasonic the tc-p60gt50 for 2,349 or the tc-p60ut50 for 1,619.99 I watch movies most of the time. Will I see a big Difference between the 2 know here has them in stock so I can not look at them and tell ?


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I doubt you will see a difference, especially since they won't be side by side in your house.

Both will give you great pictures.

The GT does have a better screen and can process more colors and has a built in WiFi adaptor and a PC input. That's the biggest difference between the two.

The GT is also a bit more stylish than the UT.

I don't think you'll go wrong with either.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I would spring for the GT model, much better video processing capabilities (~25K Shades of Gradation versus ~6500) and a better 24Hz playback mode for BD movies.


----------



## mak (Nov 16, 2005)

I think I will go with the gt


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

mak said:


> I think I will go with the gt


Did you purchase it, and if so how do you like it?


----------

